# Whiskey Miso Marinaded Grilled Pork Chops



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 22, 2015)

The fix-ins two pork chops going to marinade overnight.



Out of the marinade waiting for the Egg to heat up to 425*



After I removed the pork chops I took the marinade to a boil for a few minutes.











Ready to plate.







Served with Baked Potato with butter and green onions and steamed cauliflower. This Miso makes a great marinade, I think my next wellbe Salmon.

Recipe:Whiskey Miso Pork Chops - Steamy Kitchen Recipes

Thanks for look-in!

Ross


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 22, 2015)

Looks good Ross.

Are all your meats marinated?


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 22, 2015)

Andy M. said:


> Looks good Ross.
> 
> Are all your meats marinated?


Thanks Andy, no not all but alot.

Ross


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 22, 2015)

Good lookin' dinner, Ross!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 22, 2015)

I think I am starting to fall in love with your BGE.  I don't want to create jealousy in the family, so I dare not mention this within hearing range of my perfectly good Weber kettle. Another inspiring meal, Ross.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 22, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I think I am starting to fall in love with your BGE.  I don't want to create jealousy in the family, so I dare not mention this within hearing range of my perfectly good Weber kettle. Another inspiring meal, Ross.


Thanks Whiskadoodle I've had my LbGE since Father's Day 2006 and loving every day

Ross


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 22, 2015)

Whiskadoodle said:


> I think I am starting to fall in love with your BGE.  I don't want to create jealousy in the family, so I dare not mention this within hearing range of my perfectly good Weber kettle. Another inspiring meal, Ross.



Wondering how they fare in freezing climates?  I've had ceramic pots crack (and worse) if stored outside during the winter.  BGEs (and others) are pretty heavy if you want to move them indoors.


----------



## Ross in Ventura (Oct 22, 2015)

tenspeed said:


> Wondering how they fare in freezing climates?  I've had ceramic pots crack (and worse) if stored outside during the winter.  BGEs (and others) are pretty heavy if you want to move them indoors.[/QUOT
> I know a lot of Eggers who live in the north whom own ceramics and grill on them in the winter if you want they have carts and tables
> 
> Ross


----------

